# Today is Day 1



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

I have made the decision to finally stop procrastinating and now work hard. I have made a decision to kick start my dream. Every story has a beginning-this is mine!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

An what's the dream .


----------



## fractured (May 4, 2014)

That's a great attitude, you got to start somewhere. I hope you stick with it and stay motivated.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

lol there's never a day one. procrastination is a roller coaster. Even if you do something today, it won't be indicative of what tomorrow has in store.


----------



## alasma (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope you achieve your goals. I'm almost in the same situation, only that i've still haven't made the choice to get started. Wish you luck!


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 2*

I got back the hunger I lacked for my dream. Everyday counts. I need to remain focused. Today I must polish the basics!


----------



## let it go (Sep 5, 2014)

thewolf02lele said:


> I got back the hunger I lacked for my dream.


I've also remembered my goal recently after losing sight of it for a few years. Let nothing stop us from reaching our goals!


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Sep 23, 2014)

let it go said:


> I've also remembered my goal recently after losing sight of it for a few years. Let nothing stop us from reaching our goals!


That is a good point there, never let anything stop you from reaching your goals in life


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 3*

I have improved so much that if I don't give up, how much more can I improve and realise my dream?


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 4*

Trying some new things already. I'm not afraid to make mistakes. Looking promising I think.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I'm not much, but I wish you good luck wolfie.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 5*

I have to keep my body healthy and fit so I'm eating well. I have worked on my mental fitness and psychology is vital now so that I never ever give up on my dream!


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

:clap Keep it up mate!


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 6*

One tale ends, another begins. You may be the storyteller but I am the writer!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> lol there's never a day one. procrastination is a roller coaster. Even if you do something today, it won't be indicative of what tomorrow has in store.


Procrastination is in your hands though, lol


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

And what is the dream exactly? I couldn't pick up on it from the Day 2, Day 3, Day 4, Day 5, and Day 6 topics, lol.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 7*

The first week of my journey to destiny is done. It is hard but nothing valuable comes easy. If I don't live my dream, what better way is there to live?


----------



## hmh11ltkprc (Oct 2, 2014)

Woud you mind talking about your dream more clearly? I also have a dream and have done it.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 8*

For those who have eagerly been waiting for me to reveal my dream, I will tell you. Although the mystery of it does make you want to read it everyday( which is my intention). I have now played my last ever school sport. We won 5-0. That game made me realise that since school sport is over, I have to be really serious about my future if I want to live my dream. I have never been so happy doing such an activity. The field is like home. Oh I love this sport. I still have time to go pro. I can achieve it! I must achieve it! I will achieve it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck buddy!!! Put in the hard work and I'm sure you will get there!


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 9*

I am a Right Back. My dream is to be a professional soccer player. I share this dream with many people but only a few get to live it. How am I different? Keep following my journey to my dream and you'll see the gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 10*

The path to my dream is not easy. Sacrifice is part of life and now part of my dream. This is for me-nobody else.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 10*

Hard work is sometimes overrated. I think that in order to really achieve your dreams, you have to live it and breathe it. You need to watch your role models, do research, notice the mistakes most people make. Your passion must wake you up, not your alarm clock! Find your dream and live it. There's always a way....


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it's too bad that doesn't necessarily happen or work out for everyone. That's why hard work is involved and I'd rather work my *** off for something I want. It's an achievement when I got it.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 12*

Getting faster and stronger. I'm preparing for soccer trials next year now. I need to be fully prepared by then. I have an opportunity next year to be seen on tv for varsity soccer and I don't want to miss that chance. And so I keep going....


----------



## slinky92 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice work dude don't give up, I hope that opportunity works out for you


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 13*

The negative thoughts are coming back. I've lost faith in my dream. The power of a negative thought is that it spreads in the mind quickly. I don't know if it's worth the effort anymore. I might give up soon. I'm scared....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thewolf02lele said:


> The negative thoughts are coming back. I've lost faith in my dream. The power of a negative thought is that it spreads in the mind quickly. I don't know if it's worth the effort anymore. I might give up soon. I'm scared....


Combating negative thinking is a CONSTANT process. There is no "sobriety". It's a bad habit.


----------



## ClaireFisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Day 13 of....?


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 14*

When attempting to achieve our dreams, a support system is crucial. Thank goodness for my best friend who is there for me and really helps me stay on track as well as God. We can't achieve this alone....


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

thewolf02lele said:


> When attempting to achieve our dreams, a support system is crucial. Thank goodness for my best friend who is there for me and really helps me stay on track as well as God. We can't achieve this alone....


You can do it with or without anyone else. It comes down to believing in yourself.

Furthermore, wouldn't it be more effective to just document everything inside one topic? I take it that you're posting all of these to get feedback and support from us. You're not going to be able to see all of that if those support messages are scattered across a buttload of topics.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

No my dream is in this topic and if I want help with something else I clearly need to go to a different topic. If you don't like what I post then cool man. But don't come tell me what to do. Don't read my threads then.


----------



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today is Day 15*

Watching my role model play. I have a long way to get to his level but it is possible. That's what most people don't understand that. Anything is possible if you truly believe....


----------

